# Lake Loramie



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Guys,
Need some help. Looking at this lake with a buddy who lives near it and he has had absolutely no success there for a year now. Was wondering if anyone knew anything about it. Looks to be shallow, maybe like Indian or something like that.
Anything worth catching or focusing on?
thanks
Ying


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip..and Bill_gfish fish this lake alot, if they dont see this post you may want to pm them for some info.


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

I have fished it once. I was bass fishing from a boat. The lake was full of weeds. They were everywhere. We fished all day and only caught a few bass, and only one was a keeper. It doesnt seem like too bad of a lake. It is really shallow though. I am sure someone on here can point you in the right direction.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

lots of dink bass in loramie, decent crappies, saugeye are inconsistent, too darn many bullheads..... some nice channel catfishin and since that's all i fish for loramie works for me. its a lot shallower than indian, but a heck of a lot less activity especially at nite. sometimes i can fish all nite and not see another fisher. but let's keep that a SECRET


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a cottage on the lake. Maplegrove area. Most of the lake 3-4', Minster bransh is around 6'. But there is area that are 1-2' also, backside of Earl's island and blackberry island. Soom gravel bottom I've been told, mostly mud which can be couple feet deep also. There is bass, crappie, bluegill, mud bass,catfish, saugeye. You seem them drifting for saugeye at times in the middle of the lake. They fish the spillway and creek for saugeye. Lots of stumps. We fish all over the lake from our kayaks, yellow/red and red. Never seen much for weeds, some lily pads. Bass seen them from dinks to 4 lbs. Some big channel cats, with a few blues here and there. Its slow going on the main lake now, been so windy. Lots dink crappies in the channel with a few larger one now moving in. We use tubs and maggits.
What part of the lake is he on? 

Barry


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

He lives off shmitmeyer-baker road... something like that.
I talked to his son and he told me that they have only caught a few small crappies and bullheads. Drag worm harnesses, flip for bass, even minnow and bobber.. 
if you could lead us in a good direction to start it would be great.
He has a 16ft sylvan, with (I believe) a 30hp. Nice boat and he has been working really hard to get to know and understand the lake but feels very uncomfortable fishing it. 
Any starting points would be great. He is a catch and release guy (always)
thanks
ying6


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I know where that is, we were paddling the kayaks up there last weekend.
Try minster branch, lily pads east of the bridge or the other end of the lake. Channel cat are bittting, crappies are coming on slowly. Mud and wind seem to turn the main lake off, head for channels. We pickup a few large crappies mostly dinks last weekend and a small bass. 
Pink jig white or silver tub were working last week, but this week it may change. We've had no luck with minnows so far this year. 
We're in the green cottage going down the lake pass maple grove channel.


----------



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

It's pretty early for the crappie in Loramie. Last spring I went to Loramie maybe 5 times and never had a bad day. The crappie were always hitting, it's just a matter of weather patterns and time of day. Try jigging with a small long tail jig and for this time of the year, the color black would work great. Tip that jig with a wax worm and jig away. Good Luck and I might be going there this evening. I will let you know how I do if I go!


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are going for bass then try a 3' diving yellow and black crank from mid april through june around docks, rocks, and timber. I just love the faster paced fishing that time of year, just have to wait for the water to warm up....


----------



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been up to Loramie three times this year and have not been skunked yet. The lake is clearing up a lot on southside near the spillway which is great for the eyes. I have seen the spillway packed with cars everytime I go by. I have been fishing the earl's island side and have been getting crappie and some bluegill. Just a hint, the bite goes nuts right before dark. 5 to 7 p.m. is crazy good up there! With that being said, It's a great "after work for a couple hours" lake! Good luck everyone


----------

